# Giving Exams As a Private Student



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

can anyone tell me the disadvantages of giving exams as a private student?! I want to give my Fsc part 2 exams again and the board has told me that I have to give it as a private candidate. So will it have any effect when I apply for MCAT?! Or for any other Entry Tests?!


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

No there are no disadvantages of giving exams as a private student..it will not effect ur mcat...best of luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

thank you


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

you welcome


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

If you take some subjects again to improve your marks, how does it affect your result card? Does the college name stay there, even though you took some papers again privately?


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

zara13 said:


> If you take some subjects again to improve your marks, how does it affect your result card? Does the college name stay there, even though you took some papers again privately?


no the college name doesnt stay there but on your result card marks improved will be written...


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

So on the final, improved result card, what will say instead of the college name?


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

I heard this year punjab board will conduct inter-annual exams in April-May. ANY ONE PLZ CONFIRM...


----------



## fahadijaz (Jul 1, 2012)

and also confirm the date to submit forms at bise lahore plzz anyone!


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

zara13 said:


> So on the final, improved result card, what will say instead of the college name?


instead of college name the place where will you appear for exams will be there...


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

And what about practicals ?? there pattern will be same for private students ? is it essential for repeaters to give prctcls ?
I heard that methods for giving prctcls is now changed ??? is it true ??

- - - Updated - - -



rabi said:


> I heard this year punjab board will conduct inter-annual exams in April-May. ANY ONE PLZ CONFIRM...



Not sure but I hear the same ! due to elections,all boards will conduct exams for all classes very soon and before date.


----------



## aadi (Aug 31, 2012)

yes the practicals are essential..and also the pattern is same for private students...i dont know about next year pattern..but this year my friend had given and the pattern was same for private students...


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

pattern wil be same this year if u improve sciences, practicals are essential and it doesnt effect anything.... institute name remains same as laaast


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

xain khalid said:


> pattern wil be same this year if u improve sciences, practicals are essential and it doesnt effect anything.... institute name remains same as laaast


 thanks GOD pattern is same.I hear that pattern is now changed but for repeaters,it will be same.


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

i think so...


----------

